

Most reported power laws lack statistical support and mechanistic backing - utopkara
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/335/6069/665.summary

======
freesciencenow
Paywalls for scientific research are evil.

Full text here: <http://209.20.67.195/misc/powerlaws.pdf>

(See profile for why I do what I do.)

------
nkurz
Here's a 2007 article on the same topic for those like me without the ability
to get past the Science paywall:

"So You Think You Have a Power Law — Well Isn't That Special?"

<http://cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/491.html>

------
dreeves
See also: Ode to Power Laws

<http://messymatters.com/powerlaws>

------
jaipilot747
Is there a non-paywall version somewhere?

~~~
utopkara
My apologies for this. I get the magazine in the mail, I didn't realize the
full-text link would hit the paywall.

